# Do you reuse plastic cigar sleeves?



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a few cigars that come in a cellophane sleeve. Is it OK to reuse these sleeves to mail cigars for trades and bombs? Does the same go for the baggies/ziplocks that I have been sent?

Thanks for the info (in advance).

:cb


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Sure.


----------



## chippewastud79 (Sep 18, 2007)

I don't see why not :tu


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

My :2

Baggies and ziplocs, yes.
Cello, no.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i hear dragonman is partial to cello....maybe send them all to him?

the baggies for sure reuse them..we all have to be green dont we?:ss


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

pnoon said:


> My :2
> 
> Baggies and ziplocs, yes.
> Cello, no.


Does the cello tend to hold the flavours/aromas of what had been there before? More so than the baggies?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

kayaker said:


> Does the cello tend to hold the flavours/aromas of what had been there before? More so than the baggies?


Not at all. For me, it'a a matter of cello being more disposable and uniquely fitted for a particular cigar.


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

pnoon said:


> Not at all. For me, it'a a matter of cello being more disposable and uniquely fitted for a particular cigar.


Right on. Thanks for the info.:tu


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Not at all. For me, it'a a matter of cello being more disposable and uniquely fitted for a particular cigar.


:tpd: You also risk the chance of harming the wrapper when you are trying to put cello on.


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

shaggy said:


> i hear dragonman is partial to cello....maybe send them all to him?:ss


:r:r Yes Nick loves cello...so if you have excess you know where to send it:r:r


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

kayaker said:


> Does the cello tend to hold the flavours/aromas of what had been there before? More so than the baggies?


While I'm only about a week and a half in on CS and haven't bombed anyone (but about to! thx to being bombed already by papajohn67 - thx again john! :tu), I can't see why it wouldn't be ok to reuse a cello. Cigars are sittin' in the humi together already (and I take the cellos off), so I can't imagine why it would 'hurt' the cigars to ship 'em out in a reused cello. AS LONG AS YOU'RE NOT USING A CELLO FROM A FLAVORED/INFUSED CIGAR!!!

In fact, I've got a drawer of cellos that I've removed from my cigars, but I haven't really had the opportunity to stick any cigars back into them.

When I hit the road, I'll take the naked sticks in my travel humidor or Xikar 3-sleeve case. But in the off chance I need to protect a single for the short-term, I figure it's always good to have the stock of cellos on hand.

But I definitely need to pick up some cigar ziplocs with the sleeves like papjohn67 sent his to me in. Any good place to get those?


----------



## kayaker (Aug 7, 2008)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: You also risk the chance of harming the wrapper when you are trying to put cello on.


I was thinking more along the lines of putting a smaller cig in than what came out, and then putting several cigs in a baggie/ziplock. I don't have any 3 finger or 5 finger bags yet. It keeps the cigs together but still with some seperation and protection from each other.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

pnoon said:


> My :2
> 
> Baggies and ziplocs, yes.
> Cello, no.


:tpd:


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

I reuse cello for cigars that come naked such as JDN's and Habanos that I keep in my humidor which could become damaged in handling. Baggies and finger bags I reuse all the time.


----------



## Anthem (Jun 23, 2008)

I have been keeping all my baggies from various orders and plan on reusing them. I did a trade about a month ago and received my end of the trade in 5 finger bags, so I have kept them for now, but will likely reuse them - hopefully I'll be able to pick some up when gargoyle gets some more (I missed out on the group buy)


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I toss the cellos after I remove the cigars from them. I don't think reusing them is necessary if you have some 3 or 5 finger bags. Even normal ziplocs work well when properly taped. I don't see any problem in reusing the baggies and ziplocs, though.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

madurolover said:


> :tpd: You also risk the chance of harming the wrapper when you are trying to put cello on.


+1. I did this when I first started out and damaged the wrapper on one of the cigars.


----------



## islandak (Jun 3, 2007)

I have reused ziploc baggies. I have also kept some of my cellos with the intent to use them if I travel. I haven't yet used one (and, yes, I have traveled with sticks) . I see no reason you couldn't reuse cellos, but for a lot less aggravation ziplocs work fine.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

pnoon said:


> My :2
> 
> Baggies and ziplocs, yes.
> Cello, no.


:tpd: as usual. If they look too shabby or is full of tobacco bits and pieces I toss them.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I wouldn't reuse a cello for fear of damaging the cigar.
I do reuse finger bags, at least unless they've already been reused lots of times and have exceeded their usable life.
Someone else mentioned keeping it green. It makes very good sense. :tu


----------



## bxcarracer (Aug 17, 2009)

I keep a few cellos on hand but most I throw away, but what I do keep is the cedar sleeves some cigars come in and use those sleeves on my aging cigars. I feel that a cedar sleeve can do wonders on a cigar that I am ageing. I havent been able to compare a agegin cigar in a cedar sleeve vs cello vs naked, but I got a feeling the cedar one is just gunna slightly better.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

If i get a stick that I paid more than 10 for and its naked, i'll take a cello off of one of my cheaper smokes and put my nicer stick in it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I reuse my own when I get a shipment of cigars that don't come with cello,,,I recycle, too.


----------

